# Cache, Richards Hollow Cow Elk



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I drew out on a late season cow elk hunt on the Cache, Richard Hollow (Millville Face) and I'm really excited to have a chance to take a cow elk. I've never done this hunt before and I've heard that a lot of success depends on the amount of snow that we get. Would anyone mind offering any tips for this hunt? I'm planning on scouting over the next few weeks to get an idea of the layout of the land, but I'm not really anticipating on seeing any elk until more snow hits our way. Do most guys head straight up the face or just wait for the snow to push them down? Even though it's a cow tag, I'm willing to hike and hunt hard as if it was a bull tag.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Remember, they are scheduled to lock the gates up Left Hand and Cowley Canyon November 15, which will close wheeled access into those parts of the unit. Snowmobiles are still legal however.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Remember, they are scheduled to lock the gates up Left Hand and Cowley Canyon November 15, which will close wheeled access into those parts of the unit. Snowmobiles are still legal however.


+1...closing those gates is going to limit you unless you have a sled...might not hurt to ask for some landowner access points in the meantime.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up about the road closures… I figured that would happen, but it sounds like I'm going to need to find a sled if I want to open up my access a little more.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

The weather hasn't been cooperating at all... The rain has just melted the snow without really putting much in the mountains... Does anyone know if left hand fork is still open? I know they were scheduled to close the 15th but I've heard they've been open later..I'm looking forward to getting some good scouting in before Saturday! Does anyone else have some tips they'd be willing to share?


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

Did you ever have any luck on your cow hunt last year? I have a tag this year and just wondering if you have any tips for place to start.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Antlers&fish PM sent


----------

